

Google's Project Tango – transmogrified reality - jamespitts
http://uploadvr.com/youve-heard-of-ar-and-vr-but-google-is-talking-tr-transmogrified-reality/
The article mainly covers Noah Falstein&#x27;s talk.<p>Here&#x27;s a link to the project itself: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;atap&#x2F;projecttango&#x2F;#project
======
jamespitts
The article mainly covers Noah Falstein's talk.

Here's a link to the project itself:
[https://www.google.com/atap/projecttango/#project](https://www.google.com/atap/projecttango/#project)

